# Storm Wardens/The Nemesis Incident



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In the upcoming RPG Deathwatch a brand new chapter of Space Marines called the Storm Wardens has been created. Theirs is an interesting history.



Deathwatch said:


> “We are the storm! We are the fury!”
> –Lorgath Maclir at the Purging of Vigil
> 
> 
> ...


Quite mysterious. My theory is that the original 1st Company was infected by the Enslavers and have been locked away until a cure can be discovered. The Chapter Master may have been infected as well but he may have gone out of unity with his company.

This new Chapter interests me greatly. What do you all think?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

where did you find this mate? very interesting +rep for it


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

try here

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=108


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

They sound awesome. I've always been interested in the Slaught and Enslavers from an Ordo Xenos point of view but the Storm Wardens definitely sound awesome. The Nemesis Incident sounds very interesting. They seem more "colorful" (background-wise) than the average Astartes chapter.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think they are awesome, and clearly Welsh influenced:biggrin: although I wish they had more First Founding Chapters rather than making their own in there if I am honest.


----------



## jamierobinson94 (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome I hope they make a Lorgath Maclir mini,
maybe have im like Canis Wolfborne but riding a giant sheep


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

great find mate! i'm really interested in this new chapter. although they're too "smurfy-looking" for my tastes...

CP


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

jamierobinson94 said:


> Awesome I hope they make a Lorgath Maclir mini,
> maybe have im like Canis Wolfborne but riding a giant sheep


Yes, ''riding'' a Sheep....

... I like the Art, and the bio`s seems interesting. Although they do remind me of Ultramarine successor`s...


----------

